# 189 with 60 Points (ICT Business Analyst)



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Every one,

I have got 60 points and submitted EOI under 189, under ICT Business Analyst..
any chances of getting the Invite ? when is the next round of Invitation ?
should I go for state sponsor ? which states have ICT Business Analyst open ?

regards
cms


----------



## raj12.agrwal (Feb 26, 2015)

You can find that all out by simply googling. Yet, I am going to answer some of your questions. As on Jan end ICT Business and System Analysts had a score of 65 points( for Feb 13th invite). That would be the score of the last person who got the invite. Second 1440/1620 slots are already filled up. But seeing that the last person who scored this applied on Jan end, therefore, if you have 65 points your chance of an invite will be good if you apply soon. But with remaining slots going down it is fair game. You can know all that from "Skill Select".


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

Ceiling reached. Skillselect results site for latest EOI round results says this:



> Please note that ICT Business and Systems Analysts has reached the occupation ceiling for this financial year and no further invitations will be issued for the year 2014-2015.


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

Is there any danger of it being taken off the list? Otherwise July onwards when they clear the backlog?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

What would happen to lists and other immigration related topics is something nobody here would be able to answer.

Can you please elaborate on the backlog clearance in July thing?


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

I assume by July there will be a backlog of EOIs from BAs which can't receive invites yet, so unless you have a score over 60 it'll probably take some time to get an invite.


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Cubiscus said:


> I assume by July there will be a backlog of EOIs from BAs which can't receive invites yet, so unless you have a score over 60 it'll probably take some time to get an invite.


Congrats Cubiscus for being lucky to receive invite. 

I was goin thru ur signature. U filed EOI on 23 feb.but as per data last cut off date for 27 feb round was 8 feb. Pls clear this doubt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

sabbys77 said:


> Congrats Cubiscus for being lucky to receive invite.
> 
> I was goin thru ur signature. U filed EOI on 23 feb.but as per data last cut off date for 27 feb round was 8 feb. Pls clear this doubt.


cut-off date is for the 60 pointers, or maybe 65 (whichever is the min)... he had 70 points under his belt.


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

sabbys77 said:


> Congrats Cubiscus for being lucky to receive invite.
> 
> I was goin thru ur signature. U filed EOI on 23 feb.but as per data last cut off date for 27 feb round was 8 feb. Pls clear this doubt.


I was lucky enough to have 70 points rather than 60. That cut-off date is the last applcation selected with 60 points.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

Cubiscus said:


> I was lucky enough to have 70 points rather than 60. That cut-off date is the last applcation selected with 60 points.


Not lucky mate. You earned it. Your IELTS scores are impressive. Congrats!


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

Being a native speaker I'm not sure how much credit I can take for that! Would have been very disappointed with anything under 8s.


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Cubiscus said:


> Being a native speaker I'm not sure how much credit I can take for that! Would have been very disappointed with anything under 8s.


Thanks Cubiscus and Form for clearing my doubt. And good luck for ur future application process.


----------



## Naveen87 (Jul 9, 2014)

I am in the same boat but got the invite in december 2014 for which i applied in july 2014.


----------



## sukhi2677 (Aug 6, 2016)

cms said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I have got 60 points and submitted EOI under 189, under ICT Business Analyst..
> any chances of getting the Invite ? when is the next round of Invitation ?
> ...


Hello All - I also applied under Systems Analyst 261112 in February 2016 with 60 points and haven't received any invitation yet, on 6th August 2016, I updated my profile on skillselect as I received 7 band in IELTS and now my total score is 70.

Can I please request seniors to let me know the tentative timelines by when I can expect my invitation please?

Thanks for your help and cooperation in advance.


----------



## walkr (Nov 18, 2016)

sukhi2677 said:


> Hello All - I also applied under Systems Analyst 261112 in February 2016 with 60 points and haven't received any invitation yet, on 6th August 2016, I updated my profile on skillselect as I received 7 band in IELTS and now my total score is 70.
> 
> Can I please request seniors to let me know the tentative timelines by when I can expect my invitation please?
> 
> Thanks for your help and cooperation in advance.


So Sukhi, did you get your invite? Where do you stand in the process now?

I am having 70 points (as well) and the cut off is 65. Is there a chance for me in the next round?


----------

